# Dá pra ....



## Vicho20

Oi
O que pode significar "Dá pra..."? Estou vendo que muitos brasileiros usam esta frase e estou entendo-a,mas não estou 100% certo.

Dá pra chorar    (Não estou muito certo se ouví esta frase)
Será que dá pra consertar ...( Douglas e Vinícius - Figurinha - part. MC Bruninho )


Eu penso que poderia significar como "Alcanza para... (Espanhol)"

Qualquer erro me corrigem, por favor <3


----------



## S.V.

Sí, la primera, como nuestro _dar _en _da risa_ y _da lástima_. _Hasta podría llorar_; _ hasta quiero llorar_;_ está como para llorar._

Y la segunda, de ~_nos da_ [_lo suficiente_]_ como para_ →_ será que aún se puede arreglar; será que aún podemos salvarla_.


----------



## olivinha

_Dar para_ imparte una idea de posibilidad:
Dá para fazer isso? ¿Se puede hacer eso?
Será que dá para consertar? Será que se puede arreglar?
Dá para fazer a festa aqui em casa.  Es posible hacer la fiesta aquí en casa.
Pensou que dava para chegar a tempo, mas não deu. Pensó que era posible/que conseguiría llegar a tiempo, pero no (fue posible).
Dá pra calar a boca? ¿Te puedes callar? ¿Os podéis callar?

Igualmente, puede significar (como en español) _ser suficiente para algo_.
A comida não deu para todo mundo.


----------



## Vicho20

Muito Obrigado, entendí a ideia <3


----------



## gato radioso

_Como muitas vezes não dá para ir ao estrangeiro de férias, quase sempre ficamos dentro do pais..._

Como muchas veces...
... no se puede ir al extranjero ...
... no sale lo de ir al extranjero ...
... no surge ir al extranjero ....
... no se encarta ir al extranjero ...


----------



## olivinha

Bom saber que_ deu para_ para entender, @Vicho20.


----------



## gvergara

Vicho20 said:


> entendí a ideia


Olá, Vicho20:

Na verdade no nosso país podemos empregar a mesma expressão em situações semelhantes, embora empregaríamos um pronome indireto de regra: 

_Este año no (me) da para viajar al Tíbet, así que me tendré que conformar con el litoral central. _

Agora, acho que também pode se utilizar sem pronome para indicar uma possibilidade geral, como em português, embora sinta que esses usos estão muito mais generalizados em português que na nossa língua. 

Não dá pra chorar=> No da para llorar (entende-se sim e soa natural)
Dá para fazer a festa aqui em casa=> Es posible hacer la fiesta aquí en casa. No bom exemplo da olivinha, acho que nós não empregaríamos _dar para_, senão, como ela propôs, _es posible_.


----------



## Guigo

Peço cuidado aos amigos hispano falantes e aos lusófonos da Europa e da África, com a expressão fixa "deu pra ti!", típica de Porto Alegre, Rio Grande do Sul, que significa: Chega! Basta!
Os brasileiros, em geral, conhecem esta expressão, por causa da canção de mesmo nome, da dupla Kleiton & Kledir, lançada em 1981. Recomendo a escuta.


----------



## Vanda

Eu não consigo dizer "deu pra ti" a não ser cantando.


----------



## zema

No me doy cuenta si están hablando exactamente de esto o de otra cosa, de cualquier forma diría que siempre debemos tener un poco de cuidado con el verbo _"dar"_ en Brasil, al menos los hispanohablantes. No es para nada raro que frases que podemos formular u oír que incluyen _"dar"_, por mucho que nos suenen perfectamente inocentes en español, se presten fácilmente a dobles sentidos sexuales.


----------



## gato radioso

zema said:


> No me doy cuenta si están hablando exactamente de esto o de otra cosa, de cualquier forma diría que siempre debemos tener un poco de cuidado con el verbo _"dar"_ en Brasil, al menos los hispanohablantes. No es para nada raro que frases que podemos formular u oír que incluyen _"dar"_, por mucho que nos suenen perfectamente inocentes en español, se presten fácilmente a dobles sentidos sexuales.


Isso também se passa em espanhol, mas o contexto ajuda muito.


----------



## zema

gato radioso said:


> Isso também se passa em espanhol, mas o contexto ajuda muito.


Es cierto, la recíproca también puede suceder


----------



## gato radioso

zema said:


> Es cierto, la recíproca también puede suceder


Calcula dois amigos a falar dum modo muito desenvolto numa rapariga que consideram muito sexy:
Um deles disse:
_A ésa le daba yo bien_ = A essa é que eu lhe dava bem... (uma boa queca, evidentemente) é um registo, que embora possa ser usado entre amigos íntimos, soa geralmente muito vulgar e ofensivo.

Ou uma senhora idosa que tem o pintor em casa e dá-lhe instruções:
_Dame bien por ahí_ = (comentário inocente que não tem nenhuma connotação bizarra)


----------



## zema

gato radioso said:


> Calcula dois amigos a falar dum modo muito desenvolto numa rapariga que consideram muito sexy:
> Um deles disse:
> _A ésa le daba yo bien_ = A essa é que eu lhe dava bem... (uma boa queca, evidentemente) é um registo, que embora possa ser usado entre amigos íntimos, soa geralmente muito vulgar e ofensivo.
> 
> Ou uma senhora idosa que tem o pintor em casa e dá-lhe instruções:
> _Dame bien por ahí_ = (comentário inocente que não tem nenhuma connotação bizarra)


Sí, por acá funciona más o menos igual. Salvo que, pese a que en el fondo el sentido es el mismo, tal vez de tanto emplearlo se ha vuelto más inofensivo en algunos casos. De hecho es muy común preguntar a alguien (de cualquier sexo) refiriéndonos a una tercera persona (de cualquier sexo):
_- ¿Le das?
- Le re doy._
Este diálogo que originalmente se daría entre amigos y en confianza, hoy se dice sin problemas en cualquier programa de televisión, casi como si se preguntara simplemente:
_-¿Te gusta X? o ¿Tendrías algo con X?_

Mis amigos cariocas, de esto hace ya mucho tiempo, tenían diálogos que a mí me sonaban bastante parecido cuando pasaba una chica linda por la calle:
_- Vai, Fulano?
- Demorou!_


----------

